# BSTOU episode C. Kevin must be enjoying this



## Brink (May 13, 2017)

someone shoot me!


----------



## Brink (May 13, 2017)

Who remembers this shelf?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (May 13, 2017)

Four days after delivery

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Brink (May 13, 2017)

Three weeks after delivery

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Brink (May 13, 2017)

He wasn't too thrilled with ebonized maple wedges


----------



## DKMD (May 13, 2017)

It's almost like Kevin is willing this to happen...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Brink (May 13, 2017)

I rejointed the edges, each side bowed 1/16". I'm pretty sure I went from slab to glued up panel too quickly. 
Should have cut the boards and let sit a month.

After jointing, I gave each piece a few swipes with 80 grit, then wiped with naphtha, wet one side, then glued with gorilla glue

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (May 13, 2017)

In meantime, I made new wedges

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (May 13, 2017)

After sitting a week after glue up, sanded and applied more Danish oil

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2017)

No biscuit joints?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink (May 13, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> No biscuit joints?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (May 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 13, 2017)

I'd have considered a spline....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 13, 2017)

Tongue & groove?


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2017)

Or some butterfly inlays....


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2017)

Or using a Domino.......


----------



## Brink (May 13, 2017)

No biscuits or dominoes get used in my shop.

A good edge grain glue up is plenty strong. No need for T&G, splines or anything else.

Emphasis is on good.

This joint was prepped well, and fit tight. Then the wood shifted and bowed. Had I used butterflies, the boards would have cracked in a different spot

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## larry C (May 13, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I'd have considered a spline....



Spline, or a lap joint...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 13, 2017)

What kind of wood is it? looks like walnut in some of the pics. Guess it had some more moving to do. I made quite a bit of furniture when I live in San Diego and it held up great for years (humid coastal climate) as soon as I move to AZ I had those kinds of issues with several pieces. Moving geographical locations with solid wood is a bitch....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Schroedc (May 13, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> What kind of wood is it? looks like walnut in some of the pics. Guess it had some more moving to do. I made quite a bit of furniture when I live in San Diego and it held up great for years (humid coastal climate) as soon as I move to AZ I had those kinds of issues with several pieces. Moving geographical locations with solid wood is a bitch....




IIRC it was a rosewood...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 14, 2017)

Definitely wasn't done moving yet, bummer. Looks like he wanted real ebony wedges, picky picky. Well you have gotten really good at taking furniture apart! lol.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

